# Can somemone please help me draw my Fursona?



## BRonX (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi, I am a 13 year old male closet fur and I would appreciate it if someone would help me draw my fursona for no charge at all. I would like my fursona to be a folf (half Fox half Wolf) named Bronx and I would apperciate it if you can put the colors; dark grey for the body and yellow green for the hair, but if it doesn't match then feel free to change it, eye color is your decision. If possible please put some more detail into my fursona. Thanks!

Oh yeah by the way, I would be using it for my profile picture in this website, my furry amino account, twitter account and on my YouTube channel so I would not need a reference sheet (yet).


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 30, 2017)

No need to be in a closet. Furry is not a sexuality. o.o;
You like animals, that's kind of normal. If someone asks just say you like Loony Tunes/Zootopia  and thought it would be fun to make your own character. -shrugs-

Anyhow I might be able to doodle something for you if you can wait. n.n


----------



## BRonX (Aug 30, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> No need to be in a closet. Furry is not a sexuality. o.o;
> You like animals, that's kind of normal. If someone asks just say you like Loony Tunes/Zootopia  and thought it would be fun to make your own character. -shrugs-
> 
> Anyhow I might be able to doodle something for you if you can wait. n.n


Thanks! No need to rush.


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 30, 2017)

BRonX said:


> Thanks! No need to rush.









hope this works for ya


----------



## BRonX (Aug 30, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> hope this works for ya


Woah! Thanks for your help :-D


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 30, 2017)

BRonX said:


> Woah! Thanks for your help :-D


Lol did I get it right then?


----------



## BRonX (Aug 30, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Lol did I get it right then?


Yeah you got it correct. How were you able to finish it so quickly? I was trying to draw it for months now. I was speechless when I first saw it. I tried to use it as my profile picture but it said that I can't use it because the photo was over 50kb :-(


----------



## BRonX (Aug 30, 2017)

Question: How do you convert a drawing into an image?


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Aug 30, 2017)

Whoops this thread is in the wrong location! I've moved it for you <3



BRonX said:


> Question: How do you convert a drawing into an image?


The drawing is already an image! But if you want to get the size down or crop it to work more easily with the forums, I recommend using MS Paint or another low use editing tool!


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 30, 2017)

BRonX said:


> Yeah you got it correct. How were you able to finish it so quickly? I was trying to draw it for months now. I was speechless when I first saw it. I tried to use it as my profile picture but it said that I can't use it because the photo was over 50kb :-(


You need to shrink it down to use as an icon. X3


----------



## BRonX (Aug 30, 2017)

Moderator-Gazelle said:


> Whoops this thread is in the wrong location! I've moved it for you <3
> 
> 
> The drawing is already an image! But if you want to get the size down or crop it to work more easily with the forums, I recommend using MS Paint or another low use editing tool!


No I mean like after drawing on a piece of paper how do you convert it into an image?


----------



## BRonX (Aug 30, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> You need to shrink it down to use as an icon. X3


Ok thanks


----------



## BRonX (Aug 30, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> You need to shrink it down to use as an icon. X3


It still says that the photo does not match the extension. What does that mean?


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 30, 2017)

BRonX said:


> No I mean like after drawing on a piece of paper how do you convert it into an image?


You would need to scan it or take a picture of it. Then you would upload that to your computer.


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 30, 2017)

BRonX said:


> It still says that the photo does not match the extension. What does that mean?


If you click on my icon it will show the size it needs to be in order for it to work. Just make a copy of the picture that size and it should work.


----------



## Yvvki (Sep 17, 2017)

BRonX said:


> Ok thanks


Here, use this n.n


----------

